# Ann Arbor Show Flyer and Vendor Form Sunday 5/23/21



## pkleppert (Feb 27, 2021)

Same format as 2019.  For an additional flat fee of $20, vendors can set up on Saturday May 22, 2021 from 1pm till 7pm. 
Sunday gates open at 6:45am.  Must wear Mask to participate. Required by Board of Health.
Vendor emails will be sent out in the next few days.
 If your contact info has changed since 2019 please email us at bikeshow@aol.com
Paul and Anne and our devoted helpers.


----------



## SLM (Feb 28, 2021)

AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## jammer (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking forward to it, but I wondered what happened, I thought this was originally announced as 2 day show with dealer set up on friday, or did I dream it? I reserved a hotel so I must not of dreamt it?


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2021)

Bump !!!! Everyone get their forms in! I'll be there in my usual spot.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 14, 2021)

I received a phone call this morning from the Manager of the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds that they have CANCELLED the May 23, 2021 Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet due to an increase in COVID cases in Washtenaw County. We will immediately begin the process of returning vendor's money. No future plans at this time.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope this dosen't start happening to alot of other event's I plan on going to this summer. GET YOUR SHOT!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

That sucks-Stupid COVID! Will the 40th AA ever happen? V/r Shawn


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 14, 2021)

I feel so bad for you Paul, and all the other great people that put on this wonderful swap.  You guys deserve better.  When this swap finally does happen again, I will be there, lord willing.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Very sad news


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 14, 2021)

Such a bummer! Second year of no Ann Arbor!


----------



## stezell (Apr 14, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I hope that dosen't start happening to alot of other event's I plan on going to this summer. GET YOUR SHOT!!!!!





Freqman1 said:


> That sucks-Stupid COVID! Will the 40th AA ever happen? V/r Shawn



People is more like it Shawn. 

Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 14, 2021)

Oldbikes said:


> Such a bummer! Second year of no Ann Arbor!



so sad.


----------

